# Top 10 reasons to make your own wine



## geocorn (May 4, 2005)

Hey Everybody!


I am compiling a list of the top 10 reasons to make your own wine and I would like to know why each of you make your own wine.


I will take the first and most obvious reason, to save money. At least that is what got me started in the hobby. It is not what kept me in the hobby, but that is the genesis of The Winemaker's Toy Store.


----------



## Hippie (May 5, 2005)

Because I can? Sorry, I couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## RAMROD (May 5, 2005)

Because no one I know dose it and I like to do things first and be able to give away something everyone would like or want.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 5, 2005)

I want expierience as many different things as possible while alive, wine making is another piece in the puzzel.


----------



## masta (May 5, 2005)

I do it for the challenge of making it on my own and am always trying to improve the final product.


----------



## greenbean (May 5, 2005)

Originaly I started just to see if I could do it. Then I figured out this is fun. I really like the fact that no two batches are the same, and it is always keeping me on my toes. I really hate getting in a rut.





Chris


----------



## Vaughn (May 5, 2005)

I do it for my health. You can't ignore the studies on the health benefits of moderate wine consumption. My colesterol is a little high and I want to get it down without drugs. Also, lifting fullbuckets and carboys is good exercise!


----------



## TxRedhead (May 6, 2005)

Because seeing your friends' faces light up and then hearing them say "Wow! You really made this?" is such a reward.


----------



## ticktock (May 6, 2005)

I do it because I love wine and want to make my own, then I know what is in it.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 6, 2005)

I enjoy the process of learning how to do or make something. Learning to do well those things you really enjoy gives great joy to life.


----------



## geocorn (May 6, 2005)

These are GREAT!






Keep it up and I may have to have the top 20 reasons for making your own wine.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 7, 2005)

1. Just the idea of creating something that everyone marvels at. Where there iswine, the atmosphere is alway upbeat, you forget your problems and enjoy the wine and each other. 


2. Following in my Dad's footsteps.


3. It's part of nature.


4. It makes keeps your mind busy and there is always something to look forward to.


Ramona


----------



## Hippie (May 8, 2005)

Happy Mother's Day Ramona! Lookin' good. Hey, is that one of those new Max Cold Igloo coolers?


----------



## Goslin (May 9, 2005)

Okay! I'll be the first to admit it, 

I started making wine to make alcohol







And then while researching berries and fruit and what not I found out
that not only is Red wine good for you but in moderation any alcohol
is. 

Then there are the findings on berries, a lot of them prevent cancer and some even kill cancer cells.

I wish I were a chemist because I feel pretty sure the BIG cancer
cure will be a wine. It wont be your average wine though. I have a
feeling it will take different steps to make it. Steeping,extracting,
steeping again, extracting then mixing and fermanting.

Hey the answear is already there given by God in nature we just have to
find it and make it stronger to counter the poisons of civilization.



And God said the juice was good, and the host of heaven found it good and wholesome and verily quite tasty






Doing a happy dance






*Edited by: Goslin *


----------



## Maui Joe (May 10, 2005)

Not all hobbies are consumable....and this one is! I also like the challenge. I have tasted many retail wines and especially the ones here in the islands. I challenged myself to improve what I thought was not quite good and the more I got into it, the more I wanted to go forward with a better product.


Then maybe someday someone will remember me for my homemade wine...and not my lack of "house maintenance!"


----------



## PolishWineP (May 13, 2005)

I see Bert hasn't posted his reasons for making wine. I'll help him out here.


1. My wife made me start because she said it's fun.






2. My wife no longer has any influence over me at all when it comes to making wine. Now I make wine because I'm a man obsessed and can not stop.


----------



## Joseph1 (May 13, 2005)

I started making wine in college because it was cheap and because I could do it. Now, I make wine because its magic. I can take a tasty, though plain fruit juice and turn it into an evening of enjoyment with family and friends. I know that I am not the magician, but I am the director. When I hear, “Wow, you made this”, I can see they are awed by the magic, and I will admit to you that I share no credit with the yeast.


----------



## MedPretzel (May 14, 2005)

I did it to honor my Grammy, who also made wine out of everything edible. (She was good at it though!)


When I moved into my house, I wanted to do something fun in the fall/winter/spring with the things that were in my garden.


----------



## kaizen (May 15, 2005)

I want to make wine for the sheer satisfaction of making
it. (Threw my first yeast tonight. I think that it was one for the
memoirs)



<!--[if gte vml 1]>














</vlas>

<o:lock vxt="edit" aspectratio="t"/>
</vape>

</vape><![endif]-->


----------



## fasteddy999 (Nov 4, 2005)

I make wine because I can remember helping my 
Grandfather make wine before I even started 
school.Every year he made wine from his row of 
concord grapes. Made it the old fashioned way didn't 
add anything just crush and ferment. He did add 
some sugar. Most years it turned out great.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 5, 2005)

My winemaking began with a statement from a friend who had just given me some hybridblackberries his Dad grows. "Boy, I bet those would make some good wine"


From there it has grown into a love and passion. A never ending quest for perfection and the joy of sharing fuels the flames that now consume me.


----------



## Bill B (Nov 7, 2005)

Many of my family made wine, especially my Grandfather, Allare gone now so I think of him and others whenI make it. Also because I like challenges.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 10, 2005)

I started making wine to show my wife how fun it is to have a hobby. She has none. I have my garden, my workshop, golfing and camping with my youngest son (only one left at home).


She's not interested




.


So I still make wine............


But now I make it for the alcohol to get drunk so I don't have to listen to the Mrs on how board she is!






Just kidding....... I did want my wife involved, but she isn't interested in making it, just drinking it! If that puts a smile on her face then it was all worth it! And I'm having fun.


----------



## jcnoren (Nov 13, 2005)

With Wine Kits and forums such as this,even a "Newbie" can make a "drinkable" wine the very first time.


JC


----------



## Cove Cottage (Nov 14, 2005)

Ø Making wine gives me a wonderful feeling of accomplishment<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Ø There is nothing like having your very own “Private Label” wine. When you take someone a bottle of your very own wine and they read the label and realize that you actually made the wine, their face just lights up!


----------



## masta (Nov 14, 2005)

Amen...


----------



## summersolstice (Nov 15, 2005)

I began by making mead because it's difficult to find, commercially, in my area. I branched out into wine because, a) it's far cheaper to make than mead, b)I enjoy producing something so tasty and sharing it, and c) alright, I enjoy the recognition as well! But then, I also roast my own coffee beans.


----------



## Big Port (Dec 7, 2005)

Becasue there is nothing better then a glass of your own wine....... at least that's what I am hoping when I finally get it in the bottle and aged.


----------



## geocorn (Dec 7, 2005)

You are absolutely correct.






There is nothing like sitting down and drinking a glass of wine you made.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 7, 2005)

We are long time gardeners and grow most of our own food and make drinking juices, because we want to. We have always had apple and fruit trees, berries etc. Then when we moved a few years ago we replanted even more berries and more and different fruit trees, and then planted grapes for drinking juice....hummm.....wine was next of course...took us awhile to jump in and get started, but will never quit now....love this hobby.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought I was making wine to save money. How wrong I was. Of course, 
I am saving money, so that bit is OK, but I was wrong about how MY 
motives would work out.

I am making wine really because it is fun, it is satisfying. It gives me 
great pleasure to beat the Peter Vella's of this world in both quality and 
price. 

I am making wine because I have found a bunch of good friends who I 
have never met but provide me with help, support, advice and a shoulder 
to cry on when things go wrong. 

I am making wine because it is a creative process that I can share with my 
friends. Tomorrow I am giving a dozen bottles away to friends and 
colleagues. Friday, at my Christmas open house I'll give a couple of 
dozen more away. What can express the value of a gift more than " I was 
thinking about you six months ago when I started this batch and I have 
lavished care and attention on your gift since then"?How much better 
than a gift token from Walmart is that?

Wine making is an all-consuming passion. (what a pun!!!



)



*I drink, Therefore I am*</font></font>


----------



## MedPretzel (Dec 7, 2005)

Well-said, Peter!


----------



## OldWino1 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey We got a 1 gallon kit for x mas in the late 60's. made it. found wine making shop in town. bday in march got 2.5 gal made batch.


while babing sittin for the next door neighbors They had 2 5 gal carboys on their hearth for decorations plumbs adn stuff sticking out.


we we made bargon with them if we used them for making wine they could have some bottles. this was 1969. The bottles have black current in one and concord grape from consentrate in the other yes they are almost 40 years old and still making very fine wine. Oh it was me and my dad making then now its me and my daughter. I love it.


----------



## peterCooper (Dec 21, 2005)

and a follow up to my input.
Yesterday my wife (who has had one glass of my wine in six months) turned 
around and said "Where are those bottles of wine you said I could have for 
Amy and Jan" There went another four bottles. After showing no interest, 
although she is very tolerant, all of sudden she recognises that they make 
GREAT presents.


----------



## geocorn (Dec 21, 2005)

I would cry if I ever counted the number of bottles my wife has given away for Christmas, birthday, going away, etc. It is cheaper than candles!


----------



## Greengrocer (Jan 6, 2006)

I started because my wife got me started on it 3 christmas ago.


She had been watching me do an old apple cider recipe for a bout 5 years(Hard Cider) She knew I enjoyed that and so she surprised me with a 1gl starter kit. I dont think she realized at the time what a monster she had created


----------



## JerryNTA (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I started because my grandfather has made wine for as long as I can remember. He would always bring 3 or 4 gallons to the family reunion. It seemed that everyone would just pass the bottles on and a;; the wine was gone before you knew it.. Since we have such a small family it goes pretty fast(335 family members showed up last year) I kinda got the hint that he wanted to pass it on so I took over.. He passed on something that he loves to do and I am loving every moment of it also. Last year I took 3 gallons of apple and 3 gallons of black rasberry and 2 gallons of peach.. and you know I came home empty handed


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

Great Story! My gramma made wine -- particularly rose-hip and black currant. My dad said, "She made wine out of anything in the garden." Supposedly, I'm like a reincarnation of her - not because of the winemaking only, but in general. I freak my dad out sometimes because I even _act_ like his mom (same gestures, same way of saying things), and I didn't really even know her. She died when I was 3 and a half. I had met her maybe twice (she in Germany, us in the States).





I spent the last day of 2005 doing this: I'm still not done, but I think it's the beginnings of my new rose-hip wine label.



My dad had tears in his eyes when he saw this (bad) photoediting.


----------



## Greengrocer (Jan 6, 2006)

So Cool Martina!


----------



## pkcook (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess I started this hobby because my brother-in-law has a 35 acre vineyard and was always bringing his wine to familyget-togethers where everyone praised his efforts, even when the wine wasn't always that good. I simply wanted toprove to myself that I could do it better, and I believe I have satisfied this (especially after the praise I received from my Red Raspberry andPeach this Christmas, even from my brother-in-law



). But from there this hobby has taken on a life of its own. I have found more enjoyment in the process, research,the miricle of time, label design,and especiallysharing it with friends and family,than in proving the point!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 6, 2006)

MedPretzel said:


> Great Story! My gramma made wine -- particularly rose-hip and black currant. My dad said, "She made wine out of anything in the garden." Supposedly, I'm like a reincarnation of her - not because of the winemaking only, but in general. I freak my dad out sometimes because I even _act_ like his mom (same gestures, same way of saying things), and I didn't really even know her. She died when I was 3 and a half. I had met her maybe twice (she in Germany, us in the States).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

AHHHH!




















THANK YOU!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 6, 2006)

You are most welcome my friend


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice work, Waldo. It's great having friends all over!


----------



## masta (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice work Waldo as always!!!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't wait to meet you all. You guys have no idea how much I appreciate everyone!





Woohoo!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 7, 2006)

Awww shucks, twernt nuttin


----------



## ms.spain (Jan 20, 2006)

My father got me started in making wine.I've read all the health benefits, and think wine is a great addition to a healthy lifestyle.


I remember my father's 1st attempt at making wine(back in the early 80's)-a gallon jug and a balloon as an airlock.I remember thinking he was nuts!






He tried again a few years ago,the right way, and did a great job.We've both been hooked ever since!


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 2, 2006)

You all forgot this one: Because you get to talk to George!


In all seriousness, I'm starting this because my 14 year old son spent some time with his Godparents (who make wine in the basement) and started talking about "carboys" and "must" and "fermentation." 


I knew he was serious when the next week he brought home several books from the public library (oh, I wish I could have seen the librarian's face at checkout...). And then, he said "You know, Dad, we ought to do this together...." 


Soooo.... what would you do?!!


----------



## earl (Feb 2, 2006)

Oil I know what you mean. I havea 7 and 4, soon to be 5, year old. They are both convinced they want to be wine makers when they get older. I told them we can brew a root beer together and they are really looking forward to that.


earl


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 2, 2006)

Great idea! We might try root beer too --our kids love it. I told my sonthat he may be able to "taste" our creation, but it willbe on the shelffor him (he's 14) --both he and the wine can age together for 7 years!


----------



## earl (Feb 2, 2006)

The root beer has a tiny bit of alcohol. About the same as in orange juice, or Martinelli's non-alcoholic cider. I read it will take 1.5 gallons of homemade root beer to equal the alcohol content of 1 beer. That works out to about 1 four oz serving of root beer has the same alcohol content as .125 oz of beer. I still haven't convinced my wife that it is o.k. to brew it with my boys but I think it would be fine. 


earl


----------



## Vaughn (Feb 3, 2006)

My kids and I really love the root beer gig. Right now, my kids are a little peeved that I have something in the primary and they are having to wait to make their next batch. (I know, the answer is to get a second primary...) 


I also researched the root beer alcohol content thing. I am very sensitive to what my kids are getting. You can avoid the alcohol by using a forced carbonation unit. I know George carries a very inexpensive unit that sits in your fridge. I'd give you a link, but I can't seem to find it. The nice thing about using the forced carbonation unit is that you get instant carbonation. The kids would like that. My kids have to wait a week for the yeast to set up the carbonation. That is because I am cheep.






I like the idea of earmarking wine for you and your son to share when he "comes of age". You have to be sure it's the right wine to keep for 7 years. Most all of the Reserve kits are not meant to be kept this long. I would ask the forum what they thought would be a good choice. You don't want to wait seven years to share a glass of vinegar with your son!






I gave bottles of wine to some co-workers as baby gifts (men don't do baby gifts well). I put a picture of the little tyke on the label and they just loved it. My thought was, what better gift for someone that has had to abstain from alcohol for 9 months?! But most have told me that they want to keep the bottles and share them with their kid when they "come of age". THAT'S 21 YEARS OF AGING! Considering the kit that I used (remember, I'mcheep), I advised against it. Even a good kit wine wouldhave trouble keeping for that long.


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 3, 2006)

Once again, good advice -- but they could keep the bottle/label and it would still be a laugh to share 21 years later! (The laugh being, "hey, raising YOU we needed to crack that bottle open!" ...or something like that.)


I'm not going to keep a bottle from every batch for him -- besides, as several have said,wine is to be consumed. Right now I'm looking at this as a learning experience (I'm on the first batch!) and want to get some feedback, which is why we went with bourgeron rouge first. I figure this is sorta like learning to drive.... Right now I'm thinking about every little step, and "clean and sanitize" keeps running through my head! It's like "let out the clutch...give it some gas... slowLY!!"


When it's right, I'll get some input on which kits are better to sit on the shelf, and we'll have at it! Have to admit, this is so much fun I might get that next kit sooner rather than later!


----------



## trashy (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry to dredge up such an old thread, but..........

I'll blame our friend Joyce for all this. She worked for Republic Beverage until very recently and she was constantly giving us 'leftovers.' I can't begin to tell you how much free single-malt scotch, cognac, vodka, ice-wine and other assorted wines and champagne we have received from her over the years. Excuse me for a minute as it just dawned on me how tragic it is that she has a new employer





ok *sniff* - we have toured many of Texas' fine wineries (and a few not-so-fine) and finally ended up buying a small wine fridge. Unfortunately it was right about this time that we got serious about retirement savings and budgeting and getting out of debt, and our average wine purchase was coming in over $10/bottle. My contribution to this was to explore cutting costs on luxury items such as cigars and wine. I couldn't find any cheap sources for rolling cigars myself but I did find decent quality inexpensive cigars. But if I can make my own wine for around $2-$3 bottle then perhaps we can have our cake and eat it too!

Now, back to exploring how to convert closets to wine cellars..........


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 27, 2006)

Feel free to "dredge up old topics" any time you like. It's always good to revist things and see what the new folks think.

I think you should be admired and commended for taking up winemaking to save money. What a noble gentleman you must be! It's hard when folks quit jobs with no regard to how their friends could be affected!




Good luck on your money saving ideas!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Trashy, I to started into making wine to save money. We started
going to wine tastings at winerys and my wife and I fell in love with
the fruit wines, especially the Black Currant which was $14.50 for a
375 ml. bottle.Wow, that hurts,and it was'nt very far from our house.
We would go through 3 or 4 a week, OUCH. Now I make 6 gallons of this
at a time for about $2 a bottle, and now that I have this down it also
tastes better because we can sweeten it to our taste. Good luck with
winemaking and the funds, I'm in the same boat trying to get my head
back above water from a 2 1/2 back injury which put us behind in
all our bills.


----------



## SB Ranch (Aug 3, 2007)

That is a good question. Another good question is why do I spend so much money on wine and supplies? 


Social, I would say is the main component making our commitment. In our age group folks like wine. We wanted to have folks over to the house and have something to offer. Just buying wine is ok but making wine is a conversation...


Looking at all the charges for wine stuff we thought we were insaine, but seeing what others do we are mild in comparison. 


I'm really not much of a wine drinker but I get a kick out of the making process. We have gone to great efforts to make the product look good with special made labels etc... Amazingly enough when I thought folks (my Gal) thought I was sick in the head for spending so much, she walked up to me and said "I'm proud of you" for doing such a wonderful job on the wine and bottling.


We like all the gadgets and tools to make the process more enjoyable. We are going to have our first showing in a week. 13 cycling members are comming over for a meeting and tasting.


This is fun and the reasons we are involved.*Edited by: SBRanch *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 4, 2007)

I too prefer the making to the drinking SB, when I 1st goy into my wife
was buying black currant ine by the 375ml bottle for about $14.00 and
that was 2 or 3 a week and then my friend gave me a bottle of his W.E.
Island Mist and she enjoyed that almost as much as I did too. So I
looked into it and found the Vintners Harvest Black Currant kit and
fired her . That batch came out better then the commercial 1 and I
bought a few more and then another Harvset kit and that was all she
wrote. My wife pretty much stopped drinking as much as I guess I
overwhelmed her and now have approx. 478 bottles in the cellar and 30
gallons bulk aging, 6 gallons in the primary, and 6 gallons of the
Raspberry Port pre-ordered. Theres no stopping now but I can slow down!


----------



## BonnieJoy (Sep 19, 2007)

The initial reason for making my own wine was to control the sweetness, as in more. ThoughI've come to appreciate the skill required to make a really fine dry wine.
I love the technical and creative aspects of winemaking. But, the most satifying thing about home winemaking is in the sharing of the fruits of my labor with others.


Now that retirement is just a few years away, along with a fixed income, I will need to keep spending in check. $3 - $5/bottle for homemade wine fits perfectly into a scheme to keep me active, fit, and well nourished both emotionally and physically.


Besides, how else could I meet such knowledgeable, helpful, creative people from accross the country?


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 20, 2007)

I will begin this wine making as a hobby, and will be sure it will be a self satisfaction project to share the end result with good friends.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 20, 2007)

Could not have said this better!!!! I plan to give my wine to people I care about. Anything homemade and given to another person means so much more.

Uavwmn


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 14, 2007)

I am creative by nature so this hobby in its varied facets of picking out a fruit, fermenting, label design and finishing to my personal tastes is one that appeals to me. There is always something else to learn and a new wine you have never tried to make. The possibilities are endless. It has been an evolution process for me. Starting with my first wine which was a Walmart wine kit ( nasty ) to Welches concentrates, fresh fruit and kits. My palate has changed and is much more diverse. I use to drink sweet box wines and Boone's Farm and now appreciate a good Cabernet. I've traveled to winery's all over the country. I've tasted some very good wines and then some I have wondered how they have the nerve to charge $15 for. I now realize it is possible to make as good a wine as you can buy on the shelf. I love sharing my creations with friends and family. They look forward to the next wine in production. Each has its own story to be told.


----------



## lockdude (Oct 14, 2007)

Top 10 reasons for making wine
1.My great grandfather did it!
2.My granpaw did it!
3.My dad did it!
4.Girls like homeade wine!
5.It makes my wife friskey!
6.Because it taste better than water!
7.Its good for you!
8.I dont ever have to go to the liquer store!{ever}
9.I need something to put in all those recycled wine bottles!
10.Because I can!


Lockdude


----------



## andy123 (Jan 4, 2008)

well,my statement has been"i found a cure for my drinking problem,i'm learning to make wine! *Edited by: andy123 *


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jan 5, 2008)

My Grandfather made wine in Italy, and continued to do so when he was living in West Philly. I do it for the family heritage? if thats the right word.


----------



## whino-wino (Feb 22, 2008)

I love to experiment. There are so many options and variables when making wine that no two wines are ever the same. 


You always need to ask yourself questions. What kind of sugar should I use? Should I just squeeze the juice from one lemon or add citric acid? Should I use chopped raisins to add body or a can or two of Welch's? Can I make wine with Kool-Aid? (I am currently doing this to settle a bet) I've even wondered if I could make wine from fresh grass clippings after mowing my yard, and I intend to try this someday. For me, experimenting is the most enjoyable part of the hobby. If you always followed the directions on the box to a "T" then I think it would get a bit boring. I would have to quit doing it and finally give in to my two brothers who have been nagging at me for the past three years and join their team in the local bowling league (I like bowling, but not that much!




).


I can sum it all up in two words. I like making my own wine because.....




*It's FUN!!!


















*


----------



## A1190w (Feb 26, 2008)

Being Retired, It's a great way to spend those cold hard winters living the dream in theforest of Mid Michigan. Its also a great way to spend those hot Summer days on the Mighty Tittabawasee River on the Pontoon Boat. Come to think of it its a great way to watch the grass grow in the spring and the leaves fall in the autumn. And alsoto sit on the porch with friends &amp; neighbors reminiscing old times.


----------



## nyredskinsfan (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, I enjoy making wine for some of the reasons already posted. I get a kick out of people who make a big deal of my and my friends wine. Having control of what chemicals are goiing into the wine. I do not add the sulfates nor the potassium to my wines. I like seeing my wine racks get loaded up.


----------



## SmokinDawg (Mar 19, 2008)

I make wine because I was getting in a rut. I needed a hobby that included all my intrests. "Hmmm" I thought, "let's see, I like to catch a buzz and I love to cook and experiment with new tastes and foods, and I like it when my wife gets all nekkid and frisky" and 'boink' a light shone upon me and a voice from the ether said " make wine you dipsh*t" LOL


----------



## PigPen (Mar 19, 2008)

I started because I have been trying to start some old fashioned family traditions. I have made beer a while back but it was a hastle and did not have the room. It was also a lot of work for a few cases of brew.
There are a lot of wild (concord) grapes where i live, not to mention Beach Plumbs and blueberries... Figured I will start with the kits to get the basics and impress some people then, try the hard way..pressing grapes..


----------



## gaudet (Aug 11, 2008)

About 2 years ago, my wife and I were walking in the local park and saw tons of wild blackberry vines growing every where. The next week we went out with buckets in hand and picked about 2 gallons worth. We made jelly and syrup then. This year we talked about making wine for ourselves, and just like that we got started. I think its more for my creative side than anything else. Since I don't really have a hobby, I figured this might be a good one. Now I am contemplating a small vineyard in my backyard. I am very excited to be bottling my first batch in the near future. As well as many to come. What started as a hobby may darn well turn out to be an obsession.................

Mike




*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 11, 2008)

When it becomes an obsession then you have become 1 of us!


----------



## gaudet (Aug 12, 2008)

wade said:


> When it becomes an obsession then you have become 1 of us!



When you start 5 batches in 3 months is it an obsession?

Blackberry 6-1, Blueberry, 6-26, Tomato 7-21, Blackberry Melomel 8-5, &amp; Peach 8-12


----------



## Scott (Aug 12, 2008)

Because there are sooooo many dandelions, waste not want not.


Enjoy making thingsto give to friends and family.


It's an addicting hobby with disipline (waiting), creativity (you made this from what?), happy ending (enjoying the final product).


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got a new reason. 
Last night, SWMBO (Thanks Peter), while watching me stir a newly started Meglioli, said "I'm glad youstarted this hobby. I'm enjoying it too!"


I take that as a pure endorsement for a new kit order! That'l make 24 kits in18 months. You really wouldn't call that little bit an obsession would you?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 12, 2008)

That's a lot of nice wines you've made in the last 18 months....





Show us your stash!!!


----------



## wctisue (Aug 12, 2008)

Many, many years ago for some unknown reason I switched from beer to wine. Light, semi-sweet white wine (Tyrolia came in 3L jugs -- chablis)-- maybe it was the fad of the decade. During a trip to Napa I tasted a merlot that converted me on the spot to being a red wine drinker.


Not being able to afford the quality of wine I truly aspired to led me to try all the cheap 1.5L rot gut available. I'd drink it but wished for better.


Almost eight years ago, we drank our first kit wine at a friends house. WOW!!! It was a Brewking (now Winexpert) Vintner's Reserve chianti. Over the next several visits to our friends house we enjoyed many wines that were waybetter than "store bought" so we copied our friend's efforts with our own home set up.


We're at 151 kits and counting.


Our number one reason* TASTE!!!









*


Wayne


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 12, 2008)

*Wow, Many Kits....



Many Great Moments!!! *


*Ramona*


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 12, 2008)

"I started because I have been trying to start some old fashioned family traditions..."


i started because I fondly recalled old fashioned family traditions....and this inadvertantky started "some old fashioned family traditions..." for the next generation


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 14, 2008)

I started because at first shot, hey its easy to make alcohol. Like a kid with crayons, the picture could be drawn but not the best looking.
<DIV id=ms__id55>
<DIV id=ms__id56> Now Its more like , Lets see if I can stay with in the lines and make the picture , more clear, more pleasant and more memorable. Wine making is an age old art as much as it is a age old tradition. By far wine brewing isthe most rewarding hobby out there. It is amazing how many intresting things there are out there that have to do with wine. I am glad I took it back up





<DIV id=ms__id57>


----------



## First250 (Aug 15, 2008)

It isa learning experience .If I am not actually making wine, I am reading, thinking, planning,anticipating my next batch. 


And it is wine that _I_ made. To drink, share and enjoy!


----------



## Vince (Jan 29, 2009)

Wine hasthe wonderful quality of attenuating theshrill voices eminating from the other side of myclosed wine room door.


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 29, 2009)

Because I love the process, the support and advice from people on this Forum.
Because creating your own labels is a challenge.
Giving friends a bottle of your wine and have them critique it for you.
I enjoy it because it is satisfying to drink a wine you made yourself.


----------



## otto6183 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm sure that the idea of cutting wine expenses had some bearing on my decision to start making my own, but in reality, I have discovered not only a most rewarding hobby, but a new world. I have been making wines, and definitely enjoying them, that I had never even heard of 6 years ago! Fulfilling the desire to discover new wines, methodology, and experiences is more than an adequate reason.


----------



## skinnydipper (Feb 10, 2009)

One early spring morning, my Bride and I arose early. We dressed quickly, jumped in our rented red convertible, and made our way to the heart of the valley. The parking lot was filled with soon-to-be inflated balloons, one with our name on it. We climbed into the basket, slowly ascending into the light morning air. It was peaceful, we felt as if we were the sun rising to greet the <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName>Napa</st1laceName> <st1lace>Valley</st1lace></st1lace> wine producers. Landing in a small community park, the neighbors rushed out to lend a hand furling the balloon, loading the basket, and putting our morning adventure to memory.
The journey began for me that spring morning. Looking down upon the rows and rows of perfectly primped grape vines, I couldn’t help but wonder about the process of making a simple fruit into a delicate drink. How does a fruit go from plant to my wine glass, and more importantly, why doesn’t it taste like grape juice? I was inspired, I was a beer drinking convert engulfed in a quest, I would not rest until I tasted every wine in <st1:City><st1lace>Napa</st1lace></st1:City> and determined what made it special! Well, needless to say, I failed at tasting every wine in <st1:City><st1lace>Napa</st1lace></st1:City>. But I did learn one important thing, every wine is different, and every wine drinker has a unique taste. Okay, you caught me, that is two things I learned. Sorry, I’m a slow learner and it is just now catching up with me.
I started studying wine, eventually developing affection for <st1:State><st1lace>California</st1lace></st1:State> reds. I found the Stags Leap district offered the most complex, and in my opinion, most appealing reds. I was in the throws of becoming consumed by newly acquired taste in this delectable refreshment.
With no experience in what makes a good grape into a great wine, I decided to just tour several wineries and vintners in the Valley. We stumbled onto Nickel &amp; Nickel through a recommendation by the cutest two honeymooners you ever saw, who happened to be staying at our <st1lace>Inn</st1lace>. Upon arrival, we decided on the private tour. A young man with dark hair, cowboy boots, jeans, t-shirt, (I’m not sure but I think he might have been chewing tobacco), you know the type I’m talking about, not only gave us a tour of the vineyard, but also taught us to taste wine. I was completely taken by the work, artistry, and chemistry involved in making the wine. He left me wanting to learn more.
Now, not so terribly long ago, I stumbled on this forum. I think I was researching wine for my annual nine-course tasting dinner I prepare for my Bride and a dozen or so of my (her) girlfriends. I was immediately drawn into the art of bringing your individual and specific tastes into a six gallon plastic bucket, putting in your own effort, artistry, and chemistry together to produce a beverage that represents the very soul of who you are. Yes, I’ll admit it, it was love at first sight. Since then, I have made what appears to be some pretty bad fruit wine. Gaining courage to move on to one of the better kits.
So, to answer the question, the reason I make wine is not so much to explore my creativity, or to make great wine at a reasonable price (hey, I’ll admit that commercial great wine is way overpriced), but to learn what goes into a bucket of fermenting grapes that make it into something I enjoy. I want to taste mallolactic(sp?) fermentation and comment, somewhat intelligently, that I understand what it is why it makes a chardonnay buttery. I want to taste and understand how body, abv, and a plethora of other factors affect my pallet. I don’t really give a hoot if Reginald the sommelier tells me a wine has a nice finish, I want to taste the wine and tell Reginald, “Yes it does have a nice finish, because….”


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 11, 2009)

Skinnydipper ??? That was beautiful!



I can honestly say that you just wrote the most beautiful piece that I have ever read from a project manager.(I have read a ton) Are you sure that you are not a writer? I would have just said that it taste great and it is less billing. You do write very nicely.






I live in the bibble belt and it is cool when people come over and think that I am some kind of moonshine boot legger. They ask, " Aren't you afraid that someone will call the cops on you?"


----------



## skinnydipper (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Rocky Top! I am a recreational writer, I have been published once, but aspire to write more. VERY unusual for a PM. What's your experience with PMs?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Feb 12, 2009)

It shows that you are a writer. nice work. I would like to read more.


I am an elevator adjuster. ( the man that programs and sets up an elevator to run for the first time.)I am sent to adjust problem jobs. The PM is almost always involved.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a new winemaker. I got into it because it seemed interesting, and I needed a new hobby.

But I quickly found that I like my own wine better than anything I've ever bought. Because I can tailor it to my preferred alcohol level and sweetness.

And I have a goal to one day win a blue ribbon in my county fair wine competition...


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 8, 2009)

I was just broke and needed a drink!


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 14, 2009)

I do it because the wines we enjoy most are not commercially available and, besides, when they are, mine are better!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2009)

I do it because most of the time I can make a way better wine then is available to me at a decent price or just because my wine is way better period!!!!!!!!


----------



## trashy (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah, mine are better too! They're the bestest!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 15, 2009)

At first i liked the challenge ,then I discovered it was a art form now it's a part of me,and at 2 to 4 dollars a bottle a buy............


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 15, 2009)

I got interested in winemaking after helping pick grapes at a local winery. Now I am having loads of fun with it. After attending Winestock and getting to meet lots of folks with similar interest,I am really excited about it. Also, the costs compared to store bought wine is a plus too!


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 15, 2009)

I do it because I enjoy the challenge and the surprise when the finished product arrives! I love the dissapointment of the taste at the beginning and the surprise at the taste at 6 months and a year!! I love the challenge of making wine from harvested fruit and the pride when the wine tastes good!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2009)

I started to save money but now I just cant stop!


----------



## IQwine (Apr 15, 2009)

I was forced into it.


----------



## kenkiper (Apr 18, 2009)

For the love of it! Pure and Simple.


----------



## Sipper (Oct 22, 2011)

Because I have a very parapetetic pallete and enjoy many different types of wines for different reasons, I decided I could create my own to suit my tastes, and have more of what I LIKE handy, more easily than running to the wine shop all the time. That and what George said about price. I can afford to drink Barolo, Amarone, Brunello, and Chateneuf du Papestyle wineswhen I make them myself.


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 24, 2011)

I enjoy the process of making the wine.
The wines I make you sometimes cannot find easily on the commercial shelf.
Wines that are very expensive on the economy I can make at $6 or $7 per bottle.
You can tailor a wine to your specific taste.
It is fun!!


----------



## seeds of hope (Nov 3, 2011)

Because grapes may be grown wherever people can support themselves.Therefore Jesus used the "fruit of the vine" to call us to remembrance of His blood that was shed for me.


----------



## andy123 (Nov 7, 2011)

So when I'm old and poor I can use my food stamps for my wine ingredients.


----------



## Robert123Carr (Dec 8, 2011)

My dad was a bootlegger back in the 30's. A still back in the woods and caught several time by the government boys. I love making wine, I guess its in my blood.


----------



## andy123 (Dec 8, 2011)

RobertCarr said:


> My dad was a bootlegger back in the 30's. A still back in the woods and caught several time by the government boys. I love making wine, I guess its in my blood.


 .......My grandfather made beer in the bathtub but it was great uncle George that made an apple brandy(a Croatian recipe) the boys would drive out from Chicago to pick up.


----------



## Robert123Carr (Dec 8, 2011)

My dad made made whiskey ,white lightning, and he would brag about how got it was. He died before I started making wine. Would love to have shared a glass of my wine with him.


----------

